# Got pictures of your horse sticking its tongue out?



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I love it when I've been taking pictures and go through them to see a good one of my horse sticking its tongue out! Post your best TONGUE SHOTS! Closing date is NOV 1st. Winners announced NOV 2nd.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

this is hilarious, this was the day that tess fell in the float and cost us heapsa $$$$$ in vet bills, she thinks its funny. WELL I DIDNT!!! thanx a lot Tess.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Not totally a tongue but still goofy


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Nippa









Phoenix









Kody









Romance









Fanta









Hugo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WildSenses (Oct 20, 2010)

I was trying to take a photo of my Arab stallion's marking on his muzzle...and this is what I got lol! I swear he knew I was taking a photo too.

sorry the photo thing wont work for me heres the link http://www.horseforum.com/members/18745/album/my-stud-tounge-2089/


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Love these! :lol:


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's one of my daughter on her pony waiting for the results of her class and not hearing her name. This particular judge dislikes my daughter and her pony as she consistanly gives her low marks even when other judges do no. I like both their expressions.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Jack..


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

My baby Rain


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Can you post as many as you want? I have a lot, haha.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres Scooter stealin my coffee!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes you can post as many as you want! I am loving these pictures! You guys, I am gonna have to make this a poll or something. Gonna be too hard to judge!! Keep em comin!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Danut:
















Sara:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

........


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

bahhahahahahah, well there goes my chance of winning lol


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

hahhaha...these are all so great! All the horses are so....erm....photogenic...haha. here is Whimsy I


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

if it doesn't have to be a horse...I think Mazeigh takes the cake :lol: lol


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana licking my boot. He did that for a good few minutes...strange boy.










He did stick his whole tongue out but I missed it...


----------



## SissyGoBob (Oct 17, 2010)

This is Dallas.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

This is Fantasy my hubby's T.B. He is a nut! He loves to stick his tongue out daily. Usually he is doing it over the fence, making faces.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL!! I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING!!!










THIS PICTURE IS AWESOME!! This one should totally be a frame and hang up on the wall shot!!!!!! OMG!!!!!




And Cloud- your horses crack me up too!! Great shots everyone!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> ROFL!! I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*LOL....we actually have this on video too b/c she was twitching and rolling her eyes back and snorting...haha. we thought she might be having a seizure and took her to the vet...nope...they said she is just a deep sleeper:shock::rofl: it doesn't help that she is pretty ugly to start with. maybe i will post the video if i can find it.....*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well he's not sticking his tongue out, but I was just out taking random pictures of the horses, and Beau starts curling his upper lip as if he got a sour taste in his mouth. heh heh


----------



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a friend's horse who was rehabbing for a while in a stall. He thought the quarters were pretty cramped compared to the outdoor paddock where he usually was at. Despite his reservations regarding the change of accommodations, he healed nicely.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> *LOL....we actually have this on video too b/c she was twitching and rolling her eyes back and snorting...haha. we thought she might be having a seizure and took her to the vet...nope...they said she is just a deep sleeper:shock::rofl: it doesn't help that she is pretty ugly to start with. maybe i will post the video if i can find it.....
> *




lol, I don't think she's ugly, I think she is precious! I love that nose of hers...she is so cute! I must see the video, I bet it is too funny!

~~~~

Alright, here are a couple of Nelson sticking his tongue out - but I promise you, nothing compareable to others who have posted on here.

Nelson LOVES to lick alot! It is not a normal day, if he doesn't find something to lick, to death. Your head, your hand, your arm, your back, the stall wall, the floor, his best friend, doesn't matter - if it is lickable, he'll attack it.

This picture is of him licking his best buddy:










Nothing compareabe to others, but I thought I may as well share.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

my old horse Gus


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

If you want to see him go to my profile...i can't get the pix up


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's Kota out in the pasture...you can see his tongue if you look closely. I didn't even notice it until my friend pointed it out. =P


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Got a new one from today! She's giving me the stink eye while doing it too! LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

csuebele said:


> Here's one of my daughter on her pony waiting for the results of her class and not hearing her name. This particular judge dislikes my daughter and her pony as she consistanly gives her low marks even when other judges do no. I like both their expressions.


May I just say this has to be my favorite out of all of them? That horse just looks like she is saying, 'Well we did awesome, you fuddy duddy." 

All of these pics are just hilarious!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I agree Knack! Knowing the story behind it makes it that much funnier!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

^ I agree w/the above...too funny!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Rook posing for his picture.


----------

